# Two new big eared girls, not sure of names yet!



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

So these are my first two aquabid betas!! I am so excited!! 

They both are beautiful and healthy  and meeting Maybelline (behind glass of course, 10 gallon isn't ready yet).

Any name suggestions??? 


























Here's Maybelline looking at both of the new girl  

















Other new girl


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

mattoboy said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!! If you every want to get a betta from aquabid I got my peachy/white girl from TMT bettas and they have some AMAZING bettas!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

I love the lipstick on Maybelline! Hehe perfect name


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

WOW!! Those are some beautiful ladies!!


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

PooterFish said:


> I love the lipstick on Maybelline! Hehe perfect name


Maybelline is my marble girl, the blue one is currently unnamed but that would have been a cute name  and thank you!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh sorry my bad!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> WOW!! Those are some beautiful ladies!!


Thank you  I got so lucky!!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

NapoleonUWS said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

what about Vogue or Covergirl? lol


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

PooterFish said:


> Oh sorry my bad!


No worries! I hope I didn't sound rude! I was just letting you know


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> what about Vogue or Covergirl? lol


You're going to think I'm joking but I forgot that Maybelline was a make up company until a friend was teasing me about it...I just remember hearing that name and loving it. I do not use make up so lol I have a reason to not know


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't use much makeup either, but I see the commercials a bazillion times a day. Your other new girl reminds me of an opal. ^_^


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

The blue one looks like a Skye to me


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I don't use much makeup either, but I see the commercials a bazillion times a day. Your other new girl reminds me of an opal. ^_^


I've never used it except for a odd time once or twice and I don't tv at college so I've been unexposed lol and Opal?


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> The blue one looks like a Skye to me


I do like that name but I know of someone by that name and I don't like to repeat names that I know lol


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

How stunning! Good luck choosing names. c:
Something romantic like Aphrodite or Cybele would be fitting imo. I love Maybelline for your blue girl though.


----------



## Pasdio (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sorry all I can think of is..









(I'M SO SORRY! The other image changed when embedded it! D: I got it at as quickly as I could.)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> The blue one looks like a Skye to me


I think Skye is an awesome name! Not that I'm biased, or anything... ;-)

and the other girl shows all of these colors in your picture


----------



## Pasdio (Jan 4, 2012)

Is that an opal? That's sound pretty much perfect, tbh.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yuppers.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

ashleigheperry said:


> How stunning! Good luck choosing names. c:
> Something romantic like Aphrodite or Cybele would be fitting imo. I love Maybelline for your blue girl though.


I really like those actually! A friend of mine suggested Albina for my little peachy girl  and for the blue girl with lipstick I'm not sure :/ I named my marble girl Maybelline because I just liked the name and then found out it was a make up company XD but at least it suits her!! 

Do you pronounce Cybele (Say-bell)?


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I think Skye is an awesome name! Not that I'm biased, or anything... ;-)
> 
> and the other girl shows all of these colors in your picture


I don't know I know someone named Skye lol so I don't want to have two  but I'm really stuck! They're both sweet girls but I just cannot think of anything right now! (And I accidentally fed my blue big eared girl too much so now she's a little bloated and having trouble swimming >_<)


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Pasdio said:


> Is that an opal? That's sound pretty much perfect, tbh.


Do you think Opal would fit my blue big eared girl??


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> yuppers.


If you're talking about Opal for my blue big eared girl I actually really like that one...hmmmm


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Your girls are stunners.

How about these names...

Blue girl --> Sapphire

Pink girl --> Ceylon (which is a pink sapphire stone)


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

what about azure or marine for the blue one and hyacinth or opalline for the pink one


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

very cute...LIKE


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Agility4fun said:


> Your girls are stunners.
> 
> How about these names...
> 
> ...


Thank you 

Unfortunately my blue girl is showing signs of pop eye!! I did a full water change today and I've started her on Maracyn Two. 

But I do like both of those names! So many to choose from!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Jexx said:


> what about azure or marine for the blue one and hyacinth or opalline for the pink one


I love all those names!! It is so hard to decide!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Otterfun said:


> very cute...LIKE


Thank you


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Marine, Opalline and Maybelline all go together ;-)


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Jexx said:


> Marine, Opalline and Maybelline all go together ;-)


That does sound all nice  

I have a quick question, do you have any experience with pop eye?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Sadly I do not... Check out the diseases sticky it tells you quick what the symptoms and treatment are. I do know if you suspect it is popeye you need to do a 100% water change immediately and often and add ampicillin to the water for treatment. Id caught and treated quickly the fish will heal with no repercussions


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Jexx said:


> Sadly I do not... Check out the diseases sticky it tells you quick what the symptoms and treatment are. I do know if you suspect it is popeye you need to do a 100% water change immediately and often and add ampicillin to the water for treatment. Id caught and treated quickly the fish will heal with no repercussions


Thank you for the advice! I will look for that thread right now! And I hope that I reacted in the right way and am on the road to recover for her!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73333
here you go! best of luck!!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW the first girl is absolutely amazing im in love! lol


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> WOW the first girl is absolutely amazing im in love! lol


The blue girl? 

And trust me I'm in love with all three!! I am preparing a very heavily planted and nice hiding spaces tank for the 3 of them and I cannot wait for it to be ready!!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Jexx said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73333
> here you go! best of luck!!


Thank you!! That's the one I actually found and I've been going off of! Gosh I hope she'll do ok!!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Follow through with treatment and extra water changes and she'll be fine. You caught it early on and that's the most important part! I read that when a fish dies from popeye its not the popeye its self that killed the fish. In that case popeye was a sign of something much more serious such as TB. You said your fish was otherwise acting normally and eating so I have faith she will be A-OK!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Jexx said:


> Follow through with treatment and extra water changes and she'll be fine. You caught it early on and that's the most important part! I read that when a fish dies from popeye its not the popeye its self that killed the fish. In that case popeye was a sign of something much more serious such as TB. You said your fish was otherwise acting normally and eating so I have faith she will be A-OK!


She's been recovering well  if it wasn't for her eye being cloudy she would be looking perfectly normal so I'm glad I did notice!


----------

